

Effective examples of startup commercials - skotzko
http://chill.com/Brian/collection/startup-commercials

======
skotzko
I have to give the nod to Dollar Shave Club. It's hard to make a commercial
that's actually funny without it feeling forced, and they pulled it off.

~~~
reginaldo
Did you see the bald guy with cream on his head is reading "The Lean Startup"
at about 25s?

~~~
Roedou
An amazing nod to the tech / HN / startup community.

------
marchustvedt
The most memorable for me this year would be Path 2.0 and AirBnB. Both told a
story. They got out of the malaise of screencasting demos and into the living
rooms of its users. Not easy to do, and choosing the right on camera talent is
essential.

------
PStamatiou
I would love to see the ROI each of these had for their respective startups.
IE, when is it worth it to drop $15k+ and create an adam lisagor masterpiece.

------
marknutter
They should really define what "effective" means.

